# Where did you meet your partner?



## leec (Oct 16, 2016)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## browser (Oct 26, 2016)

Exwife was a date set up through someone who knew both of us. 

She felt so bad when the marriage went down the tubes but I said we got 2 great kids and the better part of 20 years out of it so it's ok.

As I was saying that though I was thinking I wish I never met her.


----------



## EunuchMonk (Jan 3, 2016)

browser said:


> Exwife was a date set up through someone who knew both of us.
> 
> She felt so bad when the marriage went down the tubes but I said we got 2 great kids and the better part of 20 years out of it so it's ok.
> 
> *As I was saying that though I was thinking I wish I never met her*.


----------



## Cynthia (Jan 31, 2014)

I was the babysitter for the family he boarded with.


----------



## browser (Oct 26, 2016)

Do they have to be real answers?

I thought of a good one.

I was riding my horse one day and heard muffled screams and I galloped towards the sound and found a beautiful maiden tied to the railroad tracks just as I heard a train whistle in the distance. I jumped off my horse and cut the ropes with my knife and pulled her to freedom with less than a second to spare!

She was incredibly grateful, and after that BJ I knew I was going to marry this girl.


----------



## rockon (May 18, 2016)

Oh special, another one.


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

browser said:


> Exwife was a date set up through someone who knew both of us.
> 
> She felt so bad when the marriage went down the tubes but I said we got 2 great kids and the better part of 20 years out of it so it's ok.
> 
> As I was saying that though I was thinking I wish I never met her.




Two girls?


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

At work in 1989.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

rockon said:


> Oh special, another one.


That was what you thought when you met the love of your life? :smthumbup:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MJJEAN (Jun 26, 2015)

October 1999 at a goth club/bar in Detroit. He was talking to my friend, I looked up and saw him, it was love at first sight. I told my friend to introduce me and the rest is history.


----------



## brooklynAnn (Jun 29, 2015)

I was sitting at my aunt's window, I looked down and there was this guy looking up at me. It seemed like he was studying me. Which he later admitted to. It took about 6 months for him to ask me out and a three months before I said yes to a date. We were married within a year. 24 years of later and our story keeps getting better.


----------



## SunnyT (Jun 22, 2011)

At first....in a midlife crisis chat room....wondering what to do with our stbx's. 

About a year later....IRL....in Jackson, Ms. which was about halfway for each of us. That was 11 years ago. Seems like yesterday.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*Let's see!

XW#1- Met her on a skiing trip in Colorado. She wasn't skiing, I was! That led to a very long Houston-Omaha airline relationship which lasted 2-1/2 years!

XW#2(RSXW)- Met her online on a site called Matchmaker Houston! I lived south of town, she lived some 70 miles away in the far reaches of NW Houston! This lasted nearly 2 years!*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

At a 5K.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

There was this one day at band camp that I found out that some girl in the brass line had a crush on me. I could not figure out who she was for the longest time until one day I bribed a friend in the color guard with some pizza to give me a hint. I figured out who she was and became her secret admirer via written notes I would leave in her trombone case. 

I did NOT know but in reality the drummers were punking me, and this girl HATED me and thought I was super annoying. They were the ones that spread the rumor that she had a crush on me. Awkwardly enough through my notes the two of us discovered we had similar interests and she started liking me through as her secret admirer. Thinking she had a crush on me gave me the confidence to go up to her one day and finally ask her out. She got SO upset, because she thought it was not for real and that my notes all that time had been a joke as part of my annoying personality, so she slapped the bejesus out of me. When this happened I fell down and did over $1000 in damage to a school owned instrument, and we both got called into the office of the band director to explain what had really happened. 

Long story short we've been married happily ever after! The reason she HATED me and though I was annoying was because the drummers were stealing the mountain dews from her lunches and blaming me!


----------



## GuyInColorado (Dec 26, 2015)

The ex wife was a friend of my roommate's friend. Thanks a-hole!

Met my current G/F of 10 months on POF. So far, best thing ever! Find myself looking at what kind of rock $7K buys, so maybe I'll do it again soon.


----------



## tech-novelist (May 15, 2014)

We met in person for the first time at BWI airport after carrying on an online romance for a couple of months.


----------



## Max.HeadRoom (Jun 28, 2014)

My late wife and I were introduced by our math teacher. 

Me a young geek with no social skills

Her (8 years older) needed help with her new Apple Iie

According to her; see called me one night asking for help with a program she was writing. I supposedly told her that I learned everything I know from certain books. She should read a few of them.

If someone had told either of us that three years later we were going to marry, we both would have told them their f’nig nuts.

We had 14 years together, three dating & 11 married.


----------



## Max.HeadRoom (Jun 28, 2014)

My now wife was good friends with my late wife. We used to meet with a group of friends to all play cards and catch up once a month. One night I walked in on the two of them talking, and my wife said to her friend “You can have him when I’m gone.”. It sounded like they were sharing a joke about me. 

About two years after her passing, we started dating.


----------



## CantePe (Oct 5, 2011)

His sister married my uncle. Met him at the wedding. My sister married his first cousin (they met just before the same wedding)

Uncle and his sister are divorced now, us and my sister and first cousin are still going.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

1980, sitting around a campfire, almost completely dark except for the fading firelight. Was worried I wouldn't find her the next day, but I did.


----------



## rockon (May 18, 2016)

MattMatt said:


> That was what you thought when you met the love of your life? :smthumbup:
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


:rofl:


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

5th grade homeroom


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

rockon said:


> :rofl:


That was what I thought when I met my wife. 

It was love at first sight!

I was also intrigued by her vicious knitting technique! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

High school cafeteria.. I was in 10th grade, he was in 11th.. it was a new vocational school for both of us that year..


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

SunnyT said:


> At first....in a midlife crisis chat room....wondering what to do with our stbx's.
> 
> About a year later....IRL....in Jackson, Ms. which was about halfway for each of us. That was 11 years ago. Seems like yesterday.


Who had the MLC? You or stbx?


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

rockon said:


> Oh special, another one.


I think the purpose is to generate more ad traffic.


----------



## aine (Feb 15, 2014)

In a restaurant.


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

I met my ex-husband at school, somewhere around the 4th or 5th grade. We were in overlapping social circles and shared a couple classes, so he was always just someone I knew. We began dating in high school.

I met my current SO on Match.com just about a year ago.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

I met the first wife at a frat party. The second via OLD.


----------



## Ynot (Aug 26, 2014)

I met my ex at work. I fell in love at first sight. She was moving back to the area and was in the middle of a divorce (first missed clue). After about 4 months of flirting, she invited me to her place for dinner. We had sloppy joes and asparagus. I met her 5 year old son (second missed clue) that night. We went out on a real date the next evening and ended up sleeping together (third missed clue). I moved into her place shortly thereafter (fourth missed clue) and we got married about a year later. All in all the marriage lasted 24 years. 
Looking back there were so many missed red flags. I thought it was just love at first sight. But in reality it was just co-dependency. She needed a daddy for her son and I wanted a wife. As long as her needs were met everything was fine. Once the kids left and the need for a daddy was no more, so was she.


----------



## EunuchMonk (Jan 3, 2016)

Ynot said:


> I met my ex at work. I fell in love at first sight. She was moving back to the area and was in the middle of a divorce (first missed clue). After about 4 months of flirting, she invited me to her place for dinner. We had sloppy joes and asparagus. I met her 5 year old son (second missed clue) that night. We went out on a real date the next evening and ended up sleeping together (third missed clue). I moved into her place shortly thereafter (fourth missed clue) and we got married about a year later. All in all the marriage lasted 24 years.
> Looking back there were so many missed red flags. I thought it was just love at first sight. But in reality it was just co-dependency. She needed a daddy for her son and I wanted a wife. As long as her needs were met everything was fine. Once the kids left and the need for a daddy was no more, so was she.


That's cold.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TX-SC (Aug 25, 2015)

Valentine's Day party at college. I was an alumni and she was a senior.


----------



## Ynot (Aug 26, 2014)

EunuchMonk said:


> That's cold.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yep


----------



## GTdad (Aug 15, 2011)

I met my wife on Galveston beach when she was 16 and I was 18, 36 years ago. The fact that she was wearing an itty bitty bikini didn't hurt, as far as getting my attention.

But leec, I'm still wondering what the hell your deal is.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

I have often been mistaken for a famous European footballer.She owned a health centre/gym which had just opened.I was walking past one morning when she was opening and she came running over and asked me to perform the official opening ceremony that day.I had to let her down gently but we had almost five good years together.


----------



## ihatethis (Oct 17, 2013)

At a local bar that my best friend and I would go to every Friday (we almost didn't go that Friday). I was sitting at a table of new people I had met that night, and out of no where he was standing next to me. He and his brother weren't going to go either, but for some reason did. I feel like it was love at first sight


----------



## barbados (Aug 30, 2012)

edit


----------



## Steve1000 (Nov 25, 2013)

browser said:


> Do they have to be real answers?
> 
> She was incredibly grateful, and after that BJ I knew I was going to marry this girl.


The girl on the tracks? or the horse?


----------

